# Roubo Workbench nearing completion



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I've Been building a Roubo style workbench, it's totally made out of laminations of 2×6s, and about 2 1/2 gallons of glue. I'm going to atempt shareing some pictures.
Also the bench weighs 3-4 hundred LBs this is how went about flipping the bench to work on it by myself, because it seemed a little dangerous. Also i needed to flip it numerous times and I'm to impatant to wait for help.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ingenious!!*

That's the kind of Rube Goldberg devise that I would make too avoid having to ask for help. BSEG


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Bob, it's not the asking for help that bothers me it's the waiting for help to arrive. Beacause I just want to get to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, very cool! I do know that the Beasts get heavy and need to be flipped to work on; kudos to what you've come up with to get it done! Looks like you've got the *details* down, too, and that's impressive as well. You'll have a great time working on your bench…


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Smitty, did you build the bench in your avitar pic, it looks like a beauty whats the top made of? Dave


----------

